#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [影片] 狼會狗吠？

## 奏

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUbmt-ze_os&feature=related[/youtube]

無意間看到的影片　這實在…

----------


## 阿翔

雖然我不肯定真正的狼會不會狗吠啦，
不過這一隻是wolf hybrid，是一種半狼半狗的犬種喔，
所以牠會狗吠是很正常的啦:3

----------


## 紅峽青燦

阿翔你怎麼知道這隻是半狼的啊?
毛色很像狼耶

----------


## 阿翔

> 阿翔你怎麼知道這隻是半狼的啊?
> 毛色很像狼耶


話說旁白有說的吧，wolf hybrid這個名詞。
另外可能因為我看多了，我一看到這一隻就感覺不是狼，
雖然的確是跟狼非常相似沒錯，但是還是有點不同的，
大概是在於毛色的分界？啊啊算了我自己也不是太清楚……
總之，這隻絕對只是wolf hybrid而不是狼啦~

----------


## 紅峽青燦

喔喔!!
原來旁白有說啊
因為我的電腦喇叭壞了完全聽不到旁白

我還是喜歡真狼

----------


## 好喝的茶

嘛，我想不同的叫聲有不同的用途吧。
吠聲短促響亮，適合威嚇近距離目標；
嗥叫長遠清晰，適合向外界傳遞訊息。

我想真正的狼也會狗吠吧，畢竟那又不是狗的專利。
能活用溝通技巧才是聰明的生物啊=D

----------


## Veritas

真正的狼原本是會吠的喔!
在自然環境下
母狼會制止幼狼吠叫
教導不能吠
吠叫會引來幼狼天敵
狩獵時
會驚嚇獵物之類的

不過也和幼態持續有關
幼態持續程度低的狼種
似乎較不喜歡吠叫

就這兩方面吧

----------


## 紅峽青燦

原來如此啊!!
是跟生物適應或者環境有關造成的
那我們可以下個結論

狼是能夠吠叫的，只是他們不吠，所以不能說他們不會

----------


## 張狼

> 話說旁白有說的吧，wolf hybrid這個名詞。
> 另外可能因為我看多了，我一看到這一隻就感覺不是狼，
> 雖然的確是跟狼非常相似沒錯，但是還是有點不同的，
> 大概是在於毛色的分界？啊啊算了我自己也不是太清楚……
> 總之，這隻絕對只是wolf hybrid而不是狼啦~


我沒聽旁白，但也是一看就感覺這一隻不是狼....還真給我蒙對了。   :lupe_yay:  而且用來拍電影的，大多不是真狼，不過觀眾很難分別wolf hybrid和真狼啦。

----------


## 狼の寂

其實按照常理來講，狼應該是會狗吠的
但就咱從小說「狼圖騰」和「重返狼群」這兩本來看，他們都指出了狼不會狗吠的事實
而咱也比較相信後者

咱認為人們認為狼會狗吠這件事應該是誤將警告，憤怒的"咆哮"看做是狗吠吧!   (咱自己認為的

其實咱曾經認真的查過維基，其中並沒有提到狼會狗吠之類的事

而根據以上兩本小說所言，狼是可以從後天的學習獲得聲音類似狗吠的狼吠聲，其雖然聲音有部分相似，但還是帶有一股狼的韻味。

而狼學狗吠最後導致牠的聲音有了「像狗又不是狗，說像狼又不完全像狼」
的反效果。
「嘩嘩，嘩嘩」這似狗又非狗的吠聲就是狼胡亂學狗叫而來的，一聽就知道跟狗吠大不相同。

因此咱認為或許狼不會狗吠吧!
只是學狗吠，但卻絲毫無察覺其實兩者的聲音並不完全相同


狼是天生的藝術家，牠們在聲音的造詣上有極高的成就
狼的嗥聲堪稱天籟，光是一個嗥聲即帶有著各式的情感

狼嗥的音域多半都是一開始慢慢升高，升到最高之後再由高音漸漸的降低，最後轉變為了低沉的尾音

完整的一聲狼嗥從頭到尾藉由聲音的高低變化，藉由聲音的抑揚頓錯來表達各種情感。
悲傷淒厲，孤獨寂寞和快樂自適等......，其嗥聲是如此的優美壯麗，充滿了動感，無不叫咱感到萬分的喜悅，萬分的激動。

咱堅信狼不會狗吠，就像是狗不會爬樹一樣(什麼怪比喻呀 = A =
而想也知道天生勢不兩立的狼與狗，語言是不可能共通的
雖然沒有實際的證據能夠證明

但就算語言真的能通好了，狼也絕對不會放下牠那崇高的志節去學狗吠吧!
天性孤傲的狼可扳不下這面子吶

所以說，其實這個問題尚無確切的答案，也或許是不同品種的狼牠們之間的行為會有所不同吧?

以上為咱的看法   : 3

----------

